# Parasite on Redfish?



## JoeDaddy

I caught a Redfish yesterday that had some growths or parasites I have never seen. The were long and red about 5 on each side of the fish about 1" long. Anybody seen these and know what they are. By the way fish was 29" two too long.


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm

did you get him in the flats|>? usually they will have worms from swimming and eating around the grassy areas or oyster beds. its common to find one or 2 with a few parasites in a red but i havent seen any parasites in my reds over the last few years


----------



## Linkovich

They're some sort of parasite. I caught one with them on it surf fishing the other day.


----------



## JoeDaddy

I was surf fishing 2nd parking lot at Pickens.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

I havent never caught one but seen pics of them with them.


----------



## specslayer

yea ive seen them on the ones i catch in the sound, i dont know what kind it is but its deff a paeasite


----------



## onemorecast

Pull'em off... fry'em and use'em as garnish. I have caught several with these on them. I did pull em off and keep the fish. No problems yet.


----------



## a

ya, eat dem worms!..........???


----------



## Jason

You get enough of em, and make spagetti!!! I've caught em in the bay with the worms!!


----------



## mason1053

*red fish+worms*

today i caught a 27 in red fish and when i was cleaning it i saw worms all over the place. Is it still good to eat? If not i mixed the meat with red snapper that i caught it is sitting in my fridge i was going to cook it tonite if that meat is still still good? advice would be gratefully appreciated thank you


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

You should be alright, the worms will cook out.


----------



## Buckyt

Good protein!


----------



## msujmccorm

http://www.lsu.edu/seagrantfish/resources/factsheets/spaghettiworms.htm


----------

